# WinWord Application Hanging periodically.



## zenusa (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi all,

I posted this before also but didnt get any help. I am posting this problem again with more information. I will appreciate if the community can give me some clues. 

"i have this unique problem with the network at a friend's work place. All his computers (4) running different Windows OS (2000 and XP) slows down and then hangs between 6 to 7pm everyday. Mostly they use MS Word and type documents. One has to reboot the system and then it work fine. all the machines are connected to a central server. I applied latest Noton antivirius definitions and did a comprehensive virus check on the server. didnt find any virus or trojan. Any clues as what may cause this or how I can proceed to get to the root of this problem. Any experience or suggestions shall be greatly appreciated."

after more research and searching Event Viewer - I found following errors occuring:
I checked on to the event viewer - applicationand find this error message "application hang", Event :1001 followed by "Application Hang" Category:101, Event 1002. Sorry I am unable to attach the screenshot or any attachment. I can email it to any of you. 

In its description it says 
************************************************** **** 
Hanging application WINWORD.EXE, version 11.0.5604.0, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000. 

Fault bucket 57586923. 
***********************************************Doing some search on that I found some more clues 

http://www.eventid.net/display.asp?... Hang&phase=1 

AND 

http://www.tech-archive.net/Archive...04-06/0614.html 

The above link discusses the same problem and clues for a possible conflict between Norton AntiVirus and MS Office application. Now the solution suggested by one of the members does not work for me either. 

The environment on the target machine is 
WindowsXP prof ver2002 SP1, MS office 2003 and 2002 on others, Norton AntiVirus (NAV Corporate edition 7.60.926) 

I have also run spybot on the machine and there is no adware or spyware on the machine. Also I havent updated the said machine for SP2 for XP though the machine is always updated for latest updates. 

Please give your inputs and help me crack this.


----------



## [Mystic] (Nov 3, 2004)

Try office update:
http://officeupdate.microsoft.com

Do this on each PC.

Also update each PC on Windows Update: http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com

Let me knows what happens after this.


----------

